
Humblebundle: Functional Programming Books - ranit
https://www.humblebundle.com/books/functional-programming-books
======
derstander
I just saw this bundle as well. I looked at the ratings on Amazon and they
seem pretty solid though some have a limited number of reviews. Do folks have
strong thoughts one way or the other on any of the books in particular?

I'm making it a point to check out Rust this year. The included "Programming
Rust" book looks pretty solid with 4.5 stars over 15 reviews; the bundle will
probably be worth it on the strength of that alone. Thoughts on that book
would be especially useful to me.

~~~
forbidden404
You can read Programming Rust online if you have Safari Books or their free
trial, I started reading the book on my free trial and certainly loved it. I
intend to buy this bundle to keep reading it. The book expects the reader to
have previous programming knowledge, so it might seem a little bit too fast in
the beginning, but it has plenty of explanations and code about the subjects
being shown, if the book wasn't so expensive in my country, I would definitely
get a real copy of it.

~~~
derstander
Thanks for the tip: I may have access to Safari Books through work so I'll
give it a spin. I anticipate that I'll get the bundle as well. Sorry to hear
that physical copies are so expensive in your country.

